# can certain foods make tear stains worse



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hello,

this is kinda like the previous post about innova evo......

i tried using solid gold wee bits for the last weeks and lola's tear stains have gottent worse. during the last 4 weeks i have also been using angels glow. has anyone had a bad experience with wee bits making tear stains worse? i am thinking about switching to innova evo but is the extremely high protein content (40% protein in evo vs. 28% in most foods including wee bits) bad for them or good? i know evo is supposed to be like a raw diet in a kibble form.....any advice on wee bits and innova evo would be GREAT! thanks so much guys!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I know some foods have dyes in them and others have beets in them. Those can cause staining.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I used Angels Glow to get rid of tear stains on my older dog and they haven't come back. I changed diets when I got my new puppy and feed her science diet puppy small bites and also feed her the science diet wet food as well. My older dogs eats the same thing and loves it. Don't really know if it prevents tear staining, but so far I don't see any on my new puppy and she's been eating this food for the last 2 months. Hope this helps...good luck.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

ZsaZsa had bad tear stains when I fed her the Pupperoni, I gave her Angels Glow and stopped giving her the Pupperoni and they went away, this was last summer, recently I gave her some Pupperoni and her stains DID come back, I stopped and they went away







So I dunno if it has something to do with them.


----------

